# Lottie Custom Amiibo (no makeup/reposed!)



## astrangeone (Apr 22, 2018)

Reposed and her arms have been rebuilt with epoxy putty.  I sculpted a beauty blender and a compact for her makeup (it holds two shades of pink coloured epoxy putty).  Her jacket and her face/eyes have been repainted.  (Her jacket was messy and the white buttons were the worst, so I basically coloured her in again.)  Her face is a little rough, but I still like it!


----------

